# Nice to see that cameras do work beyond their expected lifetime



## Sid-EOS (Jan 3, 2009)

I cannot believe these mars rovers have been running for five years.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/78'8917.stm

Video page *HERE.*

If you want to know about the cameras:
http://www.mwoa.org/Ch31.pdf


----------

